# مساعدة ضروري جدا في الصحي



## hazemss (1 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم بش مهندسين 
الاسبوع الجاي ان شاء الله رح ابدا اول مشروع لي 
و رح استلم انا المشروع لانو المهندس اللي كان رح ييجي بطل 
ف يا ريت تفيدونا بموضوع الصحي من A to Z بارك الله فيكم 
انا في ورطة ساعدوني


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 يونيو 2015)

يوجد بالاسواق كتب تقول - كيف تتعلم الانجليزيه فى ثلاثة ايام ومثلها الفرنسيه وغيرها... وهكذا - هذا مقبول للبسطاء
ولكن من سؤالك - انت مهندس صحى - يطلب استلام مشروع ولا يعلم عنه شيئا - ويطلب الافاده بموضوع الصحى من A to Z
كيف يكون ذلك...استلام المشاريع - عمل محترفين .... اعتذر عن المهمه


----------



## eehaboo (1 يونيو 2015)

أؤيد رأي الزميل محمود فتحي ...فكلما كبر حجم العمل كبرت الورطة التي تتحدث عنها ...اعتذر عن المهمة ...واتركها لأهل الدراية والخبرة ...ولا مانع أن تعمل تحت يد أحدهم حتى تكسب الخبرة في التصميم والتنفيذ والتسليم ...تقبل مروري


----------



## طالب المعرفة (5 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ....يااخي حدد طلبك وموضوعك هل هو تصميم ام مراجعة ام تنفيذ....


----------



## hazemss (4 يوليو 2015)

اخواني العزاء انا مهندس فريش حطوني بالمشروع لحالي و جابو فورمان قبل فترة و الفورمان مش بزيادة 
احنا قسم جديد و لسى بالبداية لسى بوظفو و المشروع كان متاخر و مشى بسرعة 
و المهندسين اللي كانو رح ييجو لقو عروض افضل و ما اجو 
و رح يصير ييجيني مهندس يومين بالاسبوع يفيدني 
فيا ريت لو تفيدونا باساسيات التنفيذ 
انا مهندس فريش ما صدقت و انا اشتغل ازا بعتذر بحكولي مع السلامة 
الوضع مش مساعد اني اعتذر 
الشغل تنفيذ


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (5 يوليو 2015)

نصيحتي ليك .. في كذا موضوع في المنتدى شامل فيه كل حاجة عن الموضوع ولو في حاجة معينة مش فاهمها اكتبها وهتلاقي الرد إن شاء الله


----------



## eyadinuae (5 يوليو 2015)

اهم شيء لم يخبروك به المعلقين : * توكل بالله *


----------



## عماد الحمادى (5 يوليو 2015)

eyadinuae قال:


> اهم شيء لم يخبروك به المعلقين : * توكل بالله *



===============
دون الأخذ بالأسباب؟!!!!!
عملت مع مهندسين بالسعوديه مش عارفين عدلة إسطوانة قطع الأسفلت من قلبتها راكبه مقلوبه ولا فاهمين
مش عارفين ان ميزان المياه ممكن يكون مش مضبوط...بأقوله يا باشمهندس العدادات مايله 
لأن الميزان بايظ...بيقولى ازاى بايظ مكانش يعرف ان الميزان لازم يديك نفس النتيجه فى اى حاله؟
كانوا بيحفروا على المحابس بعشوائيه مع انهم لو ربطوا شريط تحذير أثناء الردم حيبقى دليل وحيوفر الكثير من الجهد والمال
وممكن ماسوره برمل جاف تسحب بعد الردم حيبقى خط رمل يوصل للمحبس
خد من ده كتييييييييييييييير ...أنا أوافق من قال بالعمل تحت إشراف مهندس 
إلا فى حاله واحده القطاع العام بيبقى الموضوع عادى والشغل ماشى وبيتعلم من الفورمان والفنيين
بس تبقى مصيبه لو كانوا زى اللى فى السعوديه لا فورمان فاهم ولا فنى فاهم
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## g00 (6 يوليو 2015)

عماد الحمادى قال:


> ===============
> دون الأخذ بالأسباب؟!!!!!
> عملت مع مهندسين بالسعوديه مش عارفين عدلة إسطوانة قطع الأسفلت من قلبتها راكبه مقلوبه ولا فاهمين
> مش عارفين ان ميزان المياه ممكن يكون مش مضبوط...بأقوله يا باشمهندس العدادات مايله
> ...


لا تتعجب اخى فى بعض الشريع بيدونى المخطط عشان اتفق عليه اخت المخطط اول شيء وجته انهم حطين السليفات وسط شباك الحمام 
وكمان عملين صرف المباول على بلاعات والادهى انهم حطين مستويات منهيل صرف المطر بدون قاع الترسيب ومن ده كتير 
الله المستعان


----------



## hady habib (25 يوليو 2015)

أخي العزيز
أهلا وسهلا بك
وألف مبروك على الشغل وربنا يوفقك وتقدر تثبت نفسك وتكون جدير بثقة زملائك

الاول قبل زيارتك للمشروع انت لازم تطلع (تقرأ بتمعن) على المخططات الخاصة بالمشروع بشكل جيد وتفهمها والمشروع عبارة عن ايه ومكون من كام مبني والموقع العام عامل ايه ، وطبعا متنساش تبص على قائمة الكميات وايه الانظمة اللى هتنفذها يعني صحية بس ولا صحية ومكافحة حريق ولا فيه تكييف كده يعني واوعي تنسي تقرا فى المواصفات الفنية اللى شركتك متعاقدة عليها والاخيره دي ممكن تأجلها شوية بس من اول ما تستلم الموقع طول مانت شغال اقرا فيها عشان متعملش شغل ويترفض منك

ثانيا هتنزل المشروع وتاخد لفة كده على المشروع مع مدير المشروع وتشوف وصلوا لحد فين وطول مانت ماشي حاول تعرف الهيستوري بتاع المشروع من مدير المشروع

من المهم تشوف المستودع فين اللى هتخزن فيه الخامات بتاعتك وهل هو كبير ولا صغير وهل فيه حد مسئول عنه ولا لا وهل منظم ومرتب ولا لا

تحاول تعرف اقرب نقطة صرف عمومية واقرب نقطة تغذية عمومية ممكن تسحب منها مياه ولو مفيش استفسر عن وجود بئر مياه قريب
تبص على اماكن التانكات بتاعة الشرب والحريق والتانكات بتاعة الصرف واماكن محطات المعالجة لو موجودة والمسافة اللى هتمدها لأقرب نقطة صرف عمومية قد ايه
تعرف منسوب المياة عند اد ايه لأن لو المياة قريبة هيعمل معاك مشاكل فى مواسير الصرف والميول بتاعتها
تبص على الصرف وتغذية المياة المؤقتة واللى بتتعمل للناس اللى شغالين فى الموقع موجودة ولا لسه هتعملها عشان لو لسه هتحفر بيارة صرف ولا حاجه
تتوكل على الله وتبدأ تدخل المباني لو متنفذه ومعاك المخططات المعمارة والانشائية المعتمدة وتبدأ تشوف فين الحمامات وتشوف هما صبوا ارضياتها ولا لسه عشان لو لسه هتمد مواسير صرف هتحتاج تكسر تاني طب لو معمول هل معمول طبقا للمخططات المعتمدة من الاستشاري ولا لا وهل تم تسليمها للاستشاري ولا لا ؟؟
هتبص على المناور او الدكتات اللى بتبقي جوه الحمام او جنبه واللى بتركب فيها المواسير وتشوف مساحتها اد ايه وكافيه ولا صغيرة وضيقة ولا المواسير هتتركب على المبني من بره ولا ايه النظام
هتبص على الكمر فى السقف هيعملك مشاكل ولا لأ
هتبص فى الدور الارضى لو فيه ميدة و تحاول تفهم اوي قصة الميدة والسملات والقواعد ورقب العمدان من مهندس مدني وياتري معموله ولو معموله طب فيها سلييف (فتحة داخل الخرسانه بتعدي منها الماسورة بتاعتك) ولا لسه هتعمل
تبص برضه على مواسير الحريق واماكنها واماكن الكباين او الرشاشات 
تبص على التكييفات واماكنها واماكن الدكتات ومراوح التهوية
تبص ع الموقع العام وتحاول تتخيل الدنيا عامله ايه وعمق الارض اد ايه من مستوي التشطيب يعني هتحتاج تحفر اد ايه لما تيجي تمد مواسيرك او تعمل المناهيل ..

ومتنساش تعمل محضر باللى شوفته وتخلى مدير المشروع يمضى عليه

وطبعا انصحك طول الفترة القادمة تبدا تقرأ كتير وتدخل ع اليوتيوب وتدور ع المعلومة وتتصل تسأل صحابك وتدخل هنا ع المنتدي وتسأل الناس ولا تخجل أبدا واحفظ الحكمة دي كويس اووي " يضيع العلم بين الكبر والحياء "

وعايزينك بطل ترفع راسنا وربنا يوفقك 

هذا ما تيسر حاليا وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله


----------



## hazemss (12 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا الك بش مهندس هادي ع زوقك و الاخلاق العالية 
وشكرا ع الافادة
حاليا انا بالمشروع و المشروع ماشي زي الحلاوة 
الحمدلله الامور طيبة و هيني ماسك الموقع لحالي


----------

